# Photos et cloud



## Jujuf1 (30 Novembre 2017)

bonjours à tous,

J’ai iOS 11.2 bêta 5 qui marche super bien entre parenthèse sur mon iPhone 6s. 

J’ai un souci. J’ai 22 go de photos et ça me soule. Je pense qu'elles sont déjà compresees et les originales doivent être dans le cloud. Ce que je voudrais c’est avoir juste un aperçu des photos sans que ça prenne 22 go . Y’a t’il un moyen d’optimiser tout ça ? Merci d’avance.


----------



## guytoon48 (30 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Une solution est de mettre les bibliothèques iTunes et Photos sur un DD externe...


----------



## guytoon48 (30 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Une solution est de mettre les bibliothèques iTunes et Photos sur un DD externe...


----------



## Jujuf1 (30 Novembre 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Une solution est de mettre les bibliothèques iTunes et Photos sur un DD externe...


Ok merci donc ..... ça ne me convient pas. Je pense qu’il n’y a pas de solutions.... je voulais faire comme les musiques iTunes Match etc ..... c vraiment nul je regrette de pas avoir pris 128 go.


----------



## guytoon48 (30 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Désolé, je croyais qu'il s'agissait d'un Mac et non d'un appareil sous iOS...
Cela dit - et c'est ce que je fais - à chaque fin d'année , j'exporte toutes mes photos pour les sauvegarder sur un DD et je repars sur un iCloud vierge au niveau des photos.


----------



## Jujuf1 (30 Novembre 2017)

Trop risqué pour moi je ne jure que par le cloud..... je peste contre Apple sur ce coup là. 
Merci et bonne soirée.


----------

